# hi everybody



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

hey everybody just wanted to say hi to everyone on the forum, i'm new to this forum but an active member on sr20forum. i'm from chula vista in california and i have a 1996 200sx se-r with weapon-r intake, custom 5zigen exhaust, full vis extreme body kit with aerogear fiberglass hood,stillen short shifter, gauge pods, jwt pp and soon to be either boosting or zex nos kit.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah I noticed u a few threads bac--WELCOME TO OUR WORLD...

BTW I asker u about your kit on another thread--did u install yourself and How much did u get yours for...

IM planning to get direct from VIS soon


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

got it thur ardperformance in chula vista where i live. and it cost like 900 bones, and i got it installed at macco with a custom blue paint, and a aerogear hood also


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Hayhay, welcome. IM fairly new too. Iv been reading for months but never posted till recently. you got a macco paint job? I was looking at geting my car repainted. can you give me more info on how much the macco job was and what you had done for how mucH? Any info would be apprectiated. Iv read post, many actually on macco. But never spoke first hand to someone with a paint job from macco. (I jsut notic too this post is old, hehehe  guess you not "that new" new to the forums anymore)


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Hayhay, welcome. IM fairly new too. Iv been reading for months but never posted till recently. you got a macco paint job? I was looking at geting my car repainted. can you give me more info on how much the macco job was and what you had done for how mucH? Any info would be apprectiated. Iv read post, many actually on macco. But never spoke first hand to someone with a paint job from macco. (I jsut notic too this post is old, hehehe  guess you not "that new" new to the forums anymore)


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

maaco did a horrible job on my grand am.

this particular shop was highly recommended by all..

the paint looked so-so at first, but my car had an extra 400 miles on it when I got it back, and the a/c didn't work. I raised hell and they fixed the a/c... but since my insurance paid for it, they couldnt compensate me with money


after a year the paint was peeling like hell and looked horrible


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Was that one of there better paint jobs? Because my car looks good from 15ft or so away, but any closer and theres just so many things i can pick out on it.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

my friend owns a body shop and has nothing but bad things to say about macco. he told me about one time someone brought him their car to get a dent in the door fixed...as he was spraying the door, the paint was flying off the fender. you get what u pay for. on another note though...this guy i work w/got his car done for like $300 and it still looks decent. he has overspray everywhere though


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Well I got my ground effects done, and now that its done i decided I want to just do the whole car(I know not a smart move) . But how much would you think that geting the rest of the car done would coast. (not dents, so far.) Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

macco is crap, you may as well go to an econo paint shop. I recommend you look for a decient looking bodyshop around your area.


----------

